#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Montando um servidor voip completo

## harrypotheard

Caros amigos, estou com uma maquina parada aqui excelente configuração e estou pensando em oferecer voip gratuitamente para meus clientes conversarem entre sim, e cobrar apenas acesso externo, há algum programa que eu posso comprar, ou tem como montar?

----------


## lucianogf

você pode usar o asterisk

----------


## zenun

Você pode usar o asterisk sim... muito bom!
Mas você pode usar um que o pessoal ja trabalha para agregar funcionalidades como é o caso do --> PBX in a Flash <-- da uma olhada! Esse pessoal faz magica com o asterisk! Esse PBX In A Flash é desenvolvido por esse pessoal aqui Nerd Vittles

Já coloquei para funcionar isso na empresa (como teste) e é muito legal todas as funcionalidades que eles agregam!

----------


## amaia

Olha, prontos vc tambem tem o trixbox, e o DiscOS, e se nao me engano o DiscOS e feito pela a intelbras, o que quer dizer que jah tem todas as mensagens em portugues.

----------


## zenun

> Olha, prontos vc tambem tem o trixbox, e o DiscOS, e se nao me engano o DiscOS e feito pela a intelbras, o que quer dizer que jah tem todas as mensagens em portugues.


Onde tem o link para download desse DiscOS?
O Trixbox eu conheço, mas entre ele e o PBX in a Flash, prefiro o ultimo!

----------


## livino

> Onde tem o link para download desse DiscOS?
> O Trixbox eu conheço, mas entre ele e o PBX in a Flash, prefiro o ultimo!


Caro amigo,

veja no site oficial da distribuição:

Disc-OS - Home

falow!

----------


## arauadbr

Este software de Voip( Disc-OS 1.0), me deixou com a pulga atras da orelha. se é que me entendem. 

vejam a ultima linha da pagina de download


*"NOTA:* A instalação do sistema irá *remover* todos os dados em seu *HD*(_hard disk_)."

----------


## zenun

Ola!

Isso porque quando você coloca o CD ele tem um processo de instalação que irá formatar o HD! Normal! Ele não vai sair formatando tudo sem você autorizar! É CLARO!  :Wink:

----------


## Bruno

pessoal a ideia é muito boa 
agora alguem pode relatar as esperiencias que tiveram com o trixbox, o DiscOS, o asterisk, in flash

----------


## ibsol

> pessoal a ideia é muito boa 
> agora alguem pode relatar as esperiencias que tiveram com o trixbox, o DiscOS, o asterisk, in flash



Estou testanto já VOIP na minha rede. Usei o DiscOS, mas os meus clientes SIP estava perdendo rota para o servidor. Agora estou com o Trixbox CE que está funcionando muito bem. Mas quando for colocar para o publico(produção) mesmo, penso em usar uma solução comercial, ex: NetPBX pois terei um controle melhor dos clientes e darei a eles também uma interface de administração de suas conta melhor.

----------


## thenet

boa tarde galera..

eu esotu ainda estudando o sistema de servidor voip..
a empresa me liberou 120 linhas pré pagas aqui..e preciso me mover e começar a utilizar pra testar.

essas linhas tem números validos fixos, aquele esquema de qualquer um de qualquer serviço de telefonia conseguir ligar pra uma linha minha.

precisaria de um servidor aqui que fizessse ramais para as linhas se falarem de graça entre si, e ter esse numero valido para falar pra fora tambem..alem der ter as tarifas para telefone fixo, DDD, celular, celular DDD e internacional. se possivel alguma interface.

qual sistema poderia utilizar e onde o encontro, ja que voces conhecem bem mais que eu.

muito obrigado desde ja!

----------


## amaia

Bem, meu primeiro servidor asterisk montei a partir do zero, instalei um linux ( ubuntu 5.10 ), baixei os fontes do asterisk, compilei e comprei uma te110p ( placa E1 com 30 troncos ). A operadora que uso eh a Embratel, na hora de escolher o tipo de sinalizacao, isdn ou mfc/r2 veio a questao, qual das duas sinalizacoes era melhor, isdn ou mfc/r2, para ser sincero nao sei, mas para instalar o mfc/r2 no asterisk teria que fazer patch, instalar pacotes adicionais e procurar toda uma documentacao sobre isto ( no asteriskbrasil.org vc encontra tudo isto e mais um forum excelente dedicado sobre o asterisk ), entao optei por isdn para o qual o asterisk tem drivers nativo. Isto se repetiu para outros dois servidores.

Ate que chegou o momento de fazer outra instalacao de asterisk, desta vez nao quis reinventar a roda, fui atras de uma distribuicao pronta, assim fiquei conhecendo o trixbox, tudo o que eu tive que estudar para fazer manualmente o trixbox jah trazia por padrao, inclusive o reconhecimento da placa que eu usava ( sempre a te110p ), mas na epoca, acho que no inicio do trixbox ( com este nome, pois jah teve outra versao com outro nome que nao lembro ), somente usava sinalizacao isdn, entao foi um sufuco conseguir que a 
operadora de telefonia ( desta vez telemar ), trocasse de mfc/r2 para isdn. O trixbox tinha de interessante as seguintes opcoes, a opcao de bilhetagem e painel de controle muito boas, tinha tambem um programa de crm incluso para cadastro e controle de clientes, sem contar a opcao de billing ( cobranca por minutos usados ).
. Mas os contras eram o fato de so usar isdn, alguns prompts estarem em ingles, as mensagens de voz tambem em ingles.

Entao certo dia vendo um forum, tive conhecimento sobre o Disc-OS
Baixei e instalei em uma maquina sem E1 para ver as opcoes de menu, configuracao, promtps, manuais, coisas do tipo. O DiscOS veio realmente todo em portugues, com prompts e mensagens de voz, tambem jah veio com o mfc/r2, reconhece as placas da digium e a pxe da embratel automaticamente, diferentemente do trixbox, as alteracoes que sejam feitas nos arquivos diretamente sao reconhecidas pelo DiscOS, a experiencia com o trixbox a respeito disto foram negativas, no trixbox era preciso acessar o banco de dados, inserir os dados, e depois ir na interface do trixbox mandar atualizar ( isto se fez necessario para o cadastramento de 400 ramais em um servidor, e 100 ramais nos outros dois, o que foi feito via script shell no linux diretamente nos arquivos de configuracao do asterisk ). A supresa com o DiscOS veio quando um dos servidores inicias por azar do destino queimou o hd, e a sinalizacao da operadora usada era isdn, que apesar de presente na distribuicao nao era ativada pelo painel de controle, somente era ativada pelo painel de controle a mfc/r2. Entao editado o arquivo de configuracao outra surpresa foi o DiscOS reconhecer a alteracao manual, sem apagar nenhum dado.

Consideracoes Finais:
As opcoes basicas do painel de controle sao iguais para as duas distribuicoes, com cadastro de ramais, troncos E1, sip, iax, rotas de entrada, rotas de saida. 
O Trixbox tem a vantagem de se vc usar isdn como sinalizacao para as ligacoes de saida vai ter um controle de uso das ligacoes e controle dos clientes superior ao DiscOS, as desvantagens como foi dito anteriormente, para fazer um grande numero de cadastro de ramais sequencais era trabalhoso, tambem era trabalhoso incluir a sinalizacao mfc/r2, alem de alguns prompts e mensagens de voz em ingles.
O DiscOS tem a vantagem de ser todo em portugues, cadastro de ramais em sequencia dentro do painel de controle, controle de ddr tambem via painel, maior facilidade em integracao das rotas de entrada e rotas de saida com os ramais, manual completo e passo a passo em portugues ( disponivel no forum do DiscOS ). As desvantagens: nao possui sinalizacao isdn no painel de controle, nao possui bilhetagem, nao possui crm.

Com base no exposto, minha opniao eh a seguinte: se vc vai usar o asterisk dentro de sua empresa como central PBX e como voip, use o DiscOS, se vc vai usar o asterisk para vender voip, use o TrixBox.

----------


## thenet

agradeço muito a ajuda do amigo...me esclareceu algumas duvidas!!

mas ainda fiquei com a duvida tecnica...

é possivel um ramal responder por um numero externo?!

por exemplo, no asterisk configuro o ramal 220 que será de um cliente dentro da minha rede...mas quando discam de qqerserviço telefonico o numero 3856xxxx, a ligação vá para esse ramal 220 desse cliente?

estou pensando em usar o trixbox...seria uma boa para isso correto?


abraços e obrigado novamente!

----------


## amaia

Sim eh possivel, tanto com linhas analogicas ou digitais. 

No caso das analogicas vc tera que programar cada linha como um tronco de entrada e fazer a distribuicao para os ramais a partir destes troncos analogicos, tambem vale salientar que se vc quiser um numero de entrada unico por ramal vc vai precisar de uma linha analogica para cada ramal. 

No caso das linhas digitais, vc recebe um modem que manda uma sinalizacao para uma placa E1, aqui na paraiba, as linhas sao vendidas com pacotes de 6,10,14 e 30 linhas ( troncos ), e com uma media de 20 a 50 ramais. Com as linhas digitais vc pode fazer o chamdo DDR ( Discagem Direta a Ramal ), que no caso parece com o que vc precisa. 
Funciona da maneira que vc falou, se alguem discar 1234-5678, o asterisk ira procurar por um ramal com a extensao 5678 e transferir.

----------


## thenet

> Sim eh possivel, tanto com linhas analogicas ou digitais. 
> 
> No caso das analogicas vc tera que programar cada linha como um tronco de entrada e fazer a distribuicao para os ramais a partir destes troncos analogicos, tambem vale salientar que se vc quiser um numero de entrada unico por ramal vc vai precisar de uma linha analogica para cada ramal. 
> 
> No caso das linhas digitais, vc recebe um modem que manda uma sinalizacao para uma placa E1, aqui na paraiba, as linhas sao vendidas com pacotes de 6,10,14 e 30 linhas ( troncos ), e com uma media de 20 a 50 ramais. Com as linhas digitais vc pode fazer o chamdo DDR ( Discagem Direta a Ramal ), que no caso parece com o que vc precisa. 
> Funciona da maneira que vc falou, se alguem discar 1234-5678, o asterisk ira procurar por um ramal com a extensao 5678 e transferir.



muito obrigado pela ajuda amigo..as coisas ja estao se esclarecendo para mim!

no caso das linhas, vão ser de voip mesmo. a operadora sera a ctbc telecom de onde ja tenho o link dedicado de internet..entao iria vir pela minha rede a linha..nesse caso, nao preciso de nenhuma outra placa no asterisk a nao ser a de rede certo?

----------


## Magal

> Onde tem o link para download desse DiscOS?
> O Trixbox eu conheço, mas entre ele e o PBX in a Flash, prefiro o ultimo!


Isso mesmo o DiscOS é desenvovido pela Intelbras, mais deixa muito a desejar.

O Trixbox é uma das boas soluções.

----------


## amaia

Existe uma coisa interessante sobre links de dados, eles podem ser entregues em linhas E1. As linhas E1 sao formadas por 32 canais logicos de 64K, sendo que o canal 16 e o canal 32 geralmente reservados. Com base nisto eh possivel ser entregue tanto dados como voz por um mesmo meio fisico, mas o circuitos logicos diferentes. Por exemplo, a embratel vende um servico em que entrega uma linha E1 com 15 canais para voz e 15 canais para dados, mas para usar os dados vc precisa de um roteador, e para usar as linhas vc precisa de uma placa E1.
Entao o seu caso pode ser este. Se for o seu caso, vc ainda vai precisar de uma placa E1. Para isto seria legal vc falar com o pessoal da ctbc telecom.
Agora se vc nao vai usar nenhuma linha telefonica, vc nao precisa de nenhuma placa adicional no seu computador.

----------


## thenet

> Existe uma coisa interessante sobre links de dados, eles podem ser entregues em linhas E1. As linhas E1 sao formadas por 32 canais logicos de 64K, sendo que o canal 16 e o canal 32 geralmente reservados. Com base nisto eh possivel ser entregue tanto dados como voz por um mesmo meio fisico, mas o circuitos logicos diferentes. Por exemplo, a embratel vende um servico em que entrega uma linha E1 com 15 canais para voz e 15 canais para dados, mas para usar os dados vc precisa de um roteador, e para usar as linhas vc precisa de uma placa E1.
> Entao o seu caso pode ser este. Se for o seu caso, vc ainda vai precisar de uma placa E1. Para isto seria legal vc falar com o pessoal da ctbc telecom.
> Agora se vc nao vai usar nenhuma linha telefonica, vc nao precisa de nenhuma placa adicional no seu computador.


certo..compreendi..
vou falar com a ctbc pra ver o que me falam. entao o maximo seria uma E1?
e eles me liberaram 120 linhas, 1 E1 daria??
qual boa marca, modelo usado?


muito obrigade de verdade..
abraços!

----------


## catvbrasil

> Caros amigos, estou com uma maquina parada aqui excelente configuração e estou pensando em oferecer voip gratuitamente para meus clientes conversarem entre sim, e cobrar apenas acesso externo, há algum programa que eu posso comprar, ou tem como montar?


Amigo o asterisk irá lhe atender perfeitamente. Lembre-se que ele não faz o papel de um softswitch (equipamento que servidores voip gigantes), mas ele é um excelente "back-to-back user agent" (B2BUA), podendo emular clientes SIP e também ser um provedor voip (para reduzir custos de telefonia com voip), trabalhar como servidor de aplicação (URA, Conferência, Correio de Voz, entre outros), Media Gateway, Plataforma de Contact Center, Interligação de Filiais através de protcolo voip, e muito mais. Em breve estarei abordando o asterisk aqui mesmo no forum...

----------


## romuloumberto

amigo eu vi que vc estava procurando uma maneira de montar um servidor voip para ser usado na sua empresa, eu tbm ja sou usuario dos serviços voip a muito tempo e gostaria de montar um servidor aki na minha empresa, se vc consseguiu montar me de uma ajuda ai com algumas dicas por favor.
desde ja agradeço a ajuda.

----------


## amaia

Para deixar claro sem margem de duvidas, tanto o DiscOS quanto o TrixBox sao *distribuicoes* linux baseadas no CentOS que jah vem com o *asterisk* configurado e *pronto para uso*, a unica coisa a fazer eh configurar os ramais sip para jah poder ser usado como servidor voip.

Agora o DiscOS tem um excelente manual em portugues ensinando como configura-lo, principalmente no que se diz respeito as tarefas mais chatas, como por exemplo ter que cadastrar 100 numeros telefonicos, o que pode ser feito por faixa ( algo que nao vi no trixbox ), atendimento automatico, filas de atendimento, mesa operadora e etc.

O trixbox tem um excelente controle de clientes e de bilhetagem, o que facilitaria a cobranca de minutagem a possiveis clientes.

----------


## thenet

aqui eu nao preciso de um servidor asterisk para os ata autenticarem. tudo pode ser feito direto na operadora de voip!
mas precisaria na minha rede, um sistema de tarifação para que eu possa cobrar dos clientes. vi alguns sistemas de billing, mas as empresas que vendem nao retornam emails.

alguem conhece algum sistema que eu poderia usar? obrigado.

----------


## cesarxu

ola amigo estou fazendo uym trabalho com voip na faculdade, onde estarei criando uma comunicaçao mpls entre 3 empresas. estarei utilizando 30% da mpls para voip com serviço Qos e como contigencia utilizarei 6 E1 pela rede publica, porem pela Mpls trabalharei com software, montarei um servidor com linux e para administrar vou utilizar asterisk. mas minha maior duvida seria qual servidor usar para o linux? qual a configuraçao necessaria de hardware para o servidor, sendo que terei 180 usuarios voip?

se alguem puder me ajudar agradesso

abraços

----------


## amaia

Eis uma pegadinha, um P4 3.0 ghz, 1Gb Ram, se o codec que os clientes estiverem usando for o Ulaw ( pcmu ) ou ALaw ( pcma ), consegue gerir 120 ligacoes simultaneas. Se os clientes estiverem usando o ilbc ou g729, consegue gerir algo entre 40 e 60 ligacoes simultaneas.
Mas no caso tem que ver qual vai ser a banda disponivel, para cada ligacao de acordo com os codecs. Uma ligacao com ulaw ou alaw consome em media 80kbits, uma ligacao com ilbc consome em media entre 40kbits e 50 kbits ( tem um parametro que define isto ) e o g279 consome algo entre 20kbits e 40kbits.
Estes valores de consumo, eh o que tenho atualmente no meu servidor.

----------


## helcio

oi amigos 
gostaria de sua ajuda para configurar um servidor asterisk, numa distro chamada Elastix. (igual trixbox) mas em portugues ,sou novo nesta parte voip, gostaria de instalar neste servidor que já ta instalado a distro, só que configuraçao ainda não tem nada, como para fazer chamadas pelo protocolo sip, nome da operadora voipraider, para receber chamadas noe da operadora matrix telecom, esta fornece dids, numeros virtuais, para vc receber chamadas de telefones comuns em seu voip, e configurar ramais, só que tem um detalhe, este servidor tá dentro de uma rede onde está intalado mikrotik.

veja:

link virtua de 4mb => modem motorola=> mikrotik genciando em hotspot=> Hub => edimax <=wireless=> edimax => Hub => meu computador e outros de outros clientes no condominio (ou um ata ligado ante dos computadores tenho um em casa siemens 3610.

detalhe rede ponto a ponto de wireless e os radio está bridge

como ficaria com servidor de voip

link virtua de 4mb => modem motorola=> mikrotik genciando em hotspot=> Hub => Servidor de voip Elastix numa porta do hub e edimax na outra porta do hub <=wireless=> edimax => Hub => meu computador e outros de outros clientes no condominio (ou um ata ligado ante dos computadores tenho um em casa siemens 3610.

bom detalhe seguinte primeiro 

configurar os troncos com contas de operadoras sip. ex. voipraider
para fazer chamadas.
2º configurar dids para receber chamadas ex. matrix telecom ou vono utilizando plano controle e usar did deles , protocolo destas operados é sip 
3ºcriar uns ramais onde se utiliza para fazer e receber chamadas protocolo sip para ramais, utilizando essas operadoras acima citadas
4ºfazer cadastro de crientes
5º fazer tarifação das ligações
configurar como por exemplo onde posso utilizar configurações fornecidas depois da criação do ramal , posso utilizar fora da minha rede do mikrotik, ex. usuario mora são paulo onde tem minha internet a radio , ele viaja leva ata dele para outro estado mato grosso ter usar lá para fazer e receber ligações como s estivesse em são paulo, alguma forma de publicar o servidor de voip na internet.
6º como criar regras de discagem com relação voipraider.


desculpe pelas varias duvidas amigos mas to aprendendo funcionamento disto tudo de voip com referente configurações de asterisk, a2biling , crm, etc 


bom agradeço atenção de todos o que me puderem ajudar ficarei grato.

obrigado

----------


## eomena

Já usei o Disc-Os ele é bem fácil de operar mas trás vários bugs que só deus pode decifrar, também uso o Trixbox que já é mais estável e agora estou coloquei o Elastix em três clientes por enquanto está indo bem!

----------


## helcio

bom legal, por exemplo, como faço para configurar voipraider no elastix?
este acima pretendo fazer seguinte utilizar para fazer chamadas nacionais e internecionais relacinada 35 paises para fixo limitando 300minutos semanais por conta, e utilizar ele tambem para realizar ligaçoes para celular para todo brasil limitando 165minutos por conta .
outro que queria configurar seria cordiaip 
para fazer chamadas nacionais em geral para ilimitados para fixo.

e outro ultilizar para receber chamadas com DID numero virtual, é vono, sendo que um login vono tenha 4 DIDs, sndo que utilizarei um para cada ramal configurado no elastix.

se puderem me ajudar 

....

----------


## hamasterisk

quando você diz máquina parada, se refere apenas a máquina em si ou algum servidor e link fora do país?

a não ser que você configure para todo o tráfego da mídia (áudio) não passar pelo servidor (o que pode gerar problemas com NAT), você vai ter um bom consumo de banda ae.. precisa pensar nesses seus custos indiretos antes de oferecer algo grátis.

----------


## eomena

> bom legal, por exemplo, como faço para configurar voipraider no elastix?
> este acima pretendo fazer seguinte utilizar para fazer chamadas nacionais e internecionais relacinada 35 paises para fixo limitando 300minutos semanais por conta, e utilizar ele tambem para realizar ligaçoes para celular para todo brasil limitando 165minutos por conta .
> outro que queria configurar seria cordiaip 
> para fazer chamadas nacionais em geral para ilimitados para fixo.
> 
> e outro ultilizar para receber chamadas com DID numero virtual, é vono, sendo que um login vono tenha 4 DIDs, sndo que utilizarei um para cada ramal configurado no elastix.
> 
> se puderem me ajudar 
> 
> ....


 Se vc já esta com o Elastix instalado em uma maquina poderá ver que será bem simples implementar todas estas configurações, claro lembrando que precisará do minimo de conhecimento em Asterisk, qualquer dúvida posta aí que a gente vai tentando ajudar.

----------


## helcio

obrigado amigo, agora poderia me explicar por exemplo, depois que istalado o elastix, agora qual primeira configuração coloco nele

1 cria ramais, tem como passar passo a passo para eu entender como funciona, depois configurar o voip raider da maneira descrevi acima, para eu poder fazer ligaçoes pelo ramal.

configurações no site voip raider

VoipRaider

depois configurar para receber chamadas

tambem é sip o protocolo

da empresa matrix telecom

como faço sair ligaçoes do ramal criado? e receber as ligaçoes

----------


## eomena

Manda seu e-mail que te posto um manual do elastix!!!

----------


## helcio

Ai amigo meu e-mail

[email protected]

obrigado

----------


## zenun

> Manda seu e-mail que te posto um manual do elastix!!!


Cara no proprio site do Elastix tem manuais Elastix - The reliable PBX appliance software - Home!
Estão disponíveis no menu da esquerda!  :Wink:

----------

